# Pitted well casing repair



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

My son has had his excavator on a pitted well casing repair for the last couple of days, If you have a pitted well, now is a good time to check the casing and seriously consider at least extending the casing and using a pitless adapter
this well was really a pain because the pit was too small to work in so the whole area had to be excavated.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There are the liners too. The way it is now, "they" pretty much want you to get rid of the pit if you do any work on the well, it seems. Bad ones did cause a lot of problems but it was nice to not have to get a hoe to work on a minor problem.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

this job was supposed to be make the hole big enough to weld an extension on the casing add a pitless adapter and fill the hole, it didn't work like that, new plastic liner, plastic casing bentonite and a care full fill. 

not something a person wants to face after a disaster.


----------

